# Leaf curl during flower



## ArtVandolay (Mar 21, 2009)

5 weeks 3 days into flower.  Top bud leaves and upper fan leaves curling upward, but just on the middle and right plants (ice and ww).  No curl on left plant (bb).







I grow in Jungle Growth Pro and fert with MG Bloom.  Water cycle - 3x with MGB and then 1x with plain water.  I watered yesterday morning with plain water and noticed the curl last night.  Otherwise, the plants look ok.  

I'm pretty sure it isn't heat stress - I've had some nice, low temps in the box the last few weeks.  I'm not monitoring PH...

At this point, I'm only a little concerned but I thought I would see what the pros thought :hubba:


----------



## greenthumberish (Mar 21, 2009)

That sucks Art! Yours curl up....mine curl down lol oh BTW, mine in the last few days have perked back up alot, and are again fattening the buds!  Sorry I got no advice for you, i can just empethise! pro's will be along soon


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> 5 weeks 3 days into flower. Top bud leaves and upper fan leaves curling upward, but just on the middle and right plants (ice and ww). No curl on left plant (bb).


Hey Art, the white strains can be a real problem. Their needs are way different than those of the non-white strains. I've always found them to be more susceptible to almost everything bad; Over watering, over feeding, unbalanced feeding, improper ratios of nutrients as well as the various stresses.

I never grow but one white strain at a time and never with non-white strains. Every grow, I find myself tinkering with the nutes to match what *this* one needs or can't use.

A general guideline with white strains is to use about 50% of the nutes you would normally put on non-white strain plants. I do this until they've reached two weeks prior to harvest. Then I put full strength on them and they still start looking like hell, but the bud size increases better than if I don't do this.

At harvest time, the white strains always look worse than the non-white strains. It doesn't seem to affect the smoke though.

Initially, I'd suggest backing off on the nitrogen. White strains don't handle it very well.

Good luck man! Keep us posted!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 21, 2009)

:holysheep: Well that's a big help, Potus, I've not heard that before!  They've all been on full strength MGB since day 1 of flowering.  I'll back off to 50%.  Thanks.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 21, 2009)

I noticed that my plants do this when I go just a bit overboard with the nutes and like Potus said, easy to do with white strains. Really though not too much to worry about, as that smart man above me said. He spelled it out well.


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Mar 21, 2009)

POTUS is dead on with the nutrient variatins between the strains. But they look fantastic Art. Perhaps 50% is backing off to much, though I would agree that may be the issue there. If your giving them 100%, IMO, perhaps 75% would be a nice alternative.
You don't want to lack to much for the BB who is obviously loving it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks, DSA!  It's my second grow.  You guys have taught me much!  This is such a great forum .  It would never have occurred to me that the ice and ww were more sensitive to nute levels (and other things that go wrong, as Potus said).

I only have the 3 plants and a lot of time.  I was thinking about just buying another gallon jug to mix up a 3rd nute recipe for the "whites" .

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I was thinking about just buying another gallon jug to mix up a 3rd nute recipe for the "whites".


That's a real good idea, Art. Your problem isn't so bad as to need any flushing. Normal watering will fix it when you start using the milder mix. You should start seeing an improvement around the second week.

White strains are like a high maintenance women. More work, more problems, but worth it.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 25, 2009)

they look great art. . i was thinking, fan. as in, was the fan blowing real hard directly on them all night?, (or in lights off?)?...

i've done this quite a few times with my fan cranked up to try to bring my humidity down, while in the dark period. and they looked like yours in the morning. just a thought...bb...


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm gonna sit in and watch your grow, Art.  I'm doing WW and Crystal now--25 days into flower.  At the moment I'm looking perfect, but all this "white" strain talk has me nervous.

But on the upside, your plants look great otherwise.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 25, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> they look great art. . i was thinking, fan. as in, was the fan blowing real hard directly on them all night?, (or in lights off?)?...
> 
> i've done this quite a few times with my fan cranked up to try to bring my humidity down, while in the dark period. and they looked like yours in the morning. just a thought...bb...



I have a small fan that's always on, bb.  But it blows directly on the BB, not either of the white strains


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 25, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I'm gonna sit in and watch your grow, Art.  I'm doing WW and Crystal now--25 days into flower.  At the moment I'm looking perfect, but all this "white" strain talk has me nervous.
> 
> But on the upside, your plants look great otherwise.



Thanks!  The ice leaf curl appears to be getting better already, but the WW curl is the same and the leaf tips have turned yellow .  They are 6 full weeks into flower now.  I'll take a pic or 2 tonight.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 25, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks! The ice leaf curl appears to be getting better already, but the WW curl is the same and the leaf tips have turned yellow . They are 6 full weeks into flower now. I'll take a pic or 2 tonight.


The old growth isn't going to repair. How's the new growth on the Whites looking? If you've reduced your nitrogen, the new growth should be looking fine. What strength are you using now? 50% is the max I would suggest for whites until they're last two weeks of flowering.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 25, 2009)

I've watered once since I 1st posted this.  I cut back to 50% for the ice but I watered the ww with plain water.  

So you think the tip damage was done on the ww when I took the pics I posted above and it's just now showing?  That sounds reasonable 

Thanks for the help, Potus.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 25, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I've watered once since I 1st posted this. I cut back to 50% for the ice but I watered the ww with plain water.
> 
> So you think the tip damage was done on the ww when I took the pics I posted above and it's just now showing? That sounds reasonable
> 
> Thanks for the help, Potus.


Yeah, the burn and nutrient level in the plant was sufficient to mess with it for at least a week. If the damaged part of the leaf passes 50% of it's total area, then cut it off. At that point, the plant uses more of it's resources trying to fix the part that can't be fixed then it's worth. You can also make a clean sharp cut of the damaged part and leave the rest of the leaf if it's still nice and healthy. The cut edge will still brown, but won't draw much from the plant while healing.

What's the new growth on the ice look like?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 25, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> What's the new growth on the ice look like?



New pics at 9 pm eastern


----------



## POTUS (Mar 25, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> New pics at 9 pm eastern


I'll have to see them tomorrow! That's way past my bedtime!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 25, 2009)

I took a bunch of bad pics but here's the best one.  In the upper right you can see the ww brown tips and the ice left looking good.  




I'm sure you're right, Potus - damage already done to ww.  Not a big deal, though.  I'm sure it will get worse but I'm pretty sure I saw a few milky trichs this evening.  I'm guessing they have 2-3 weeks to go.

I have to work on my camera's macro pics, you should see the ice trichs!  And it sure smells good in my garage


----------



## POTUS (Mar 26, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I took a bunch of bad pics but here's the best one. In the upper right you can see the ww brown tips and the ice left looking good.
> 
> View attachment 106200
> 
> ...


With only 2 to3 weeks to go, I wouldn't worry about the slight amount of tip browning you have. It's minor and not worth the worry this close to harvest.

Great looking plants!


----------

